# How to Use Everest Lavalys



## bot7954 (Dec 10, 2003)

Someone in one of my posts suggested to download this to help my pc. I dont really see how to use it


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you install the program? When you run it, it displays tons of useful information about your computer's configuration. It's very useful when working on configuration or upgrade issues.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Everest Home Edition 1.10.106 and Belarc Advisor 6.1F are great(and free) utilities for displaying a profile of your computer's hardware and software. Belarc is easier to use, but Everest provides much more detailed information. They are both on my "must have" list. :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Links would be useful...  Not to worry, here they are:

Everest Home Edition: http://www.lavalys.com/products/overview.php?pid=1&lang=en

Belarc Advisor: http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------

